# St. George Island



## Slaw (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey everyone, still looking for information about this fishing trip we will be going on. Thinking about chartering a boat near St. George Island/Apalachicola. Anyone you guys would specifically recommend? We are still going to take a couple of rods to try the surf and maybe a bridge or pier. the trip is going to be in the early part of June, is that a good time to be fishing the bay or the Gulf? and what types of fish would be available? 
We really don't know much about tides...any tips there would be great. BAIT SHOPS-are there any nearby that would have a good selection of live/artificials? or should we hit a Bass Pro here in MO and "wing" it? Thanks for all the help in advance!
Slaw


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

check back in june would be my advice. but mostly kingfish will be around, with spaniards and bonita. thats all i can say for pier fishing. i am most likely wrong.


----------



## panhandler (Jan 2, 2009)

There are no piers on StGeorge Island. SGI and the rest of that area are quiet different from the western panhandle. The water is not as clear on that side of Cape San Blas, and the run to deep water is a good bit farther. The summer surf fishing mainly consists of pompano, redfish, spanish mackerel, and an assortment of ladyfish and jacks. If you decide to do an inshore charter there is excellent tripletail fishing in that area, and June is the right time.


----------



## Slaw (Feb 22, 2010)

*Reply*

I'm not sure if there is an actual pier on SGI, but I thought there was part of the "old" bridge that they allow fishing off of. I've never been there yet, so they might have torn it down. Fill me in...
Slaw


----------



## panhandler (Jan 2, 2009)

I should have said there was no GULF pier on the island. There are the 2 bay piers made from each end of the old bridge. Dont know much about these


----------



## Slaw (Feb 22, 2010)

You know if there is a good population of sand crabs? I'm probably going to use shrimp and those as bait (if they are plentiful).


----------



## neckfat (Jan 16, 2011)

*Sgi*

There are two fishing piers in the bay near SGI and some nice catches are made there; one ends on SGI, the other on the Eastpoint side (they are both ends of the old bridge which was replace several years ago). 

If you have access to Bob Sikes Cut (only if you rent on the Plantation or by boat) is generally the best fishing when I go in the fall. There is a tremendous amount of bait in the water there - so called greenback minnows or greenies. They are usually about two to three inches long. Bring a castnet and a bait bucket. There people that don't know how to behave in public, thinking they own the cut. 

I don't know about summer fishing there. But I would expect pompano to be in the surf. Check it out and if they are running, a sand flea rake would be handy. 

The best, by far, tackle shop in the area is Fisherman's Choice located in Eastpoint. They have a webpage. There are two tackle shops plus some shops that sell tackle. Fisherman's Headquarters is the worst, Survivors is kind of okay, Island Adventures is pricey but has some nice stuff. "The Blue Cube" has a lot of commonly used tackle used too.

The scallop po boy at the Parrot is delicious, goes great with a coldie! The best nearby Walmart is in Crawfordville. Watch out for the Creature!

Good luck!


----------

